# Long time Australian lurker



## sophie-au (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all.

I'm about to introduce my niece to Specktra after getting her a Mac gift card for her 16th birthday, so I figured I'd better introduce myself!

I've been a member since 2004, (!) I think I joined when Specktra was first announced on MakeupAlley. I've come and gone here sporadically in between moving interstate twice and having two kids. I'm from Perth, but I've lived in Sydney for the last 9 years.

I seem to have lost all my posts and access to the clearance bin, D'oh!, so I guess I'd better get cracking!

Cheers, Sophie


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 20, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!
I am new also


----------

